# poor mans sweet corn



## smker (Aug 20, 2013)

in its prime last week and maby this week too, what I'm referring to is field corn, ever get a doz ears and it didn't have much flavor and it was Little or really tuff to eat,? most likely field corn,  stick with the local farmers to buy sweet corn from, less likely to cheat a neighbor
 last week i filled 3 gunny sacks and cut as much as i could off the cob for this winter. to fill the gap in the flavor dept i use sweetened butter that's passed down, honey, sugar, corncob syrup and that's made right here in IOWA.
the flavor maple syrup in flavor
the Addy for that is, kroghfamilyfarms dot com
the reason
if you've ever tried to blend a liquid with the butters now days doesn't always have the same results and can very,
i used to use arrow root but now i use a food thickener called resource thicken Up. Addy for that is nestlehealthscience.us and its really easy to use and its non flavored.
put some butter in a bowl and nuke it so its melted, add in your spices to where you like it,
then i added in a TB spoon of margarine and start wisking it and it will become like it is in the pics below .
i guess you dont half to do this but it makes it look alot better.













IMG_0023.JPG



__ smker
__ Aug 20, 2013


















IMG_0026.JPG



__ smker
__ Aug 20, 2013


----------



## smker (Aug 20, 2013)

that is field corn and 1 block to the south of me













2.PNG



__ smker
__ Aug 20, 2013


















3.PNG



__ smker
__ Aug 20, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Aug 20, 2013)

Not a big fan of field corn at all - I've eaten plenty of it but never tried it with honey, sugar & syrup in the butter. Thanks for the idea - Interesting...


----------



## dave17a (Aug 20, 2013)

Guess you pick it in milk stage. Have then just boiled it in sugar water. society is to used to the hybrid super sweet corn


----------



## smker (Aug 22, 2013)

like yourself finding and buying the good stuff from a local farmer with a good reputation for what they sell,  right around my area is a farm called Dan 'D' farms, i wont even hesitate buying corn from them.   when i was younger we had it from time to time,  more often now we cut the raw Cornall's off the cob into small containers adding the custom butter to it.

the best tip here is using liquids instead of powders and such.


----------

